# Suche einen HD- und digitalen Receiver (Kabel Deutschland geeignet)



## ole88 (2. August 2010)

moin,
ich brauch nen reciever der HD und digital ist der aber auch ne karte von Kabel Deutschland frisst sprich Kabel Deutschland verifiziert ist, und das ganze so im preisbereicht vielleicht max 140€.

der Reciever sollte nach möglichkeiten schwarz sein. Ich hab leider absolut keine Ahnung was denn markt betrifft und die preise angeht.

Wer mir sagen kann welche geräte geeignet wären wär ich echt dankbar


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. August 2010)

*AW: Suche einen HD und Digitalen Reciever Kabel Deutschland geeignet*

Du kannst dir doch bei Kabeldeutschland gleich nen Rec*ei*ver mieten oder kaufen. 

Edit: Die gibts sogar für einmal 99€ (Kaution) zur kostenlosen Nutzung hab ich auf der Homepage gerade gesehen!


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Suche einen HD und Digitalen Reciever Kabel Deutschland geeignet*

nö bin bestehender kunde und ich zahl keine 169 euro plus versand für nen receiver


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2010)

Vlt. frag mal bei denen an, dass Dein aktueller Receiver halt nicht mehr o.k ist, und wenn die den vollen Preis zahlen sollst, sagst Du halt, dass Du Dir das nicht leisten kannst und wohl kündigen musst. Vlt. kommt man Dir dann doch entgegen. 


Ansonsten: viel Wahl hast Du eh nicht, hier mal alle normal verfügbaren Receiver bis 150€, die HDMI haben DVB-Receiver/DVB-Receiver Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland man kann noch nach HDTV filtern, dann sind es weniger, aber AFAIK kann ein Receiver immer HD, wenn der auch HDMI hat. Das steht nur nicht bei allen dabei, weil es eben an sich sowieso geht.

Wenn Du nen CI-Slot brauchst für KD (ich meine man braucht den, und da kommt dann noch ein Alphacrypt-Modul rein - aber das müßtest Du ja besser wissen, da Du ja schon DVB-C nutzt  ), bleiben eh nur noch 6 Modelle: DVB-Receiver/DVB-Receiver Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ole88 (3. August 2010)

hmm ok oder ich nehm echt denn humax von KD, hmmmm


----------

